

Show HN: A prototype natural-language processing based text recommendation engine - mcguire
http://dpg.crsr.net/

======
mcguire
The data is taken from the Project Gutenberg 2010 DVD and includes 20,000+
out-of-copyright texts (typically before 1930 or so).

